# What are your Detailing Essentials?



## Colton991 (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi Guys,

As per the subject/title... What are your Detailing Essesntials? Im talking anything from car shampoos, waxes, polishers, gloves. Whatever it is!

Product name, descriptions and pictures would be great if you had them all!

Cheers,
Colton


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

Sheepskin mitt
http://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cl ... olish-mitt
Clay mitt
http://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cl ... -clay-mitt
Fusso coat sealer
http://www.nipponshine.com/shop/body-se ... oat-light/
Sonax extreme detailer
http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/car-a ... &0&cc5_761
2 buckets and grit guards


----------



## muppet05 (May 22, 2016)

The Micro Madnews Incredmitt is better than the Halfords mitt.

Buy a range of brushes like Valet Pro and Viken along with general purpose microfibres and deep pile.

Save yourself some money and go direct to the manufactures like Dodo Juice, Angel Wax and Car Chem.


----------



## Nmc880 (Jul 3, 2016)

Clay bar (regular) auto glym super resin polish, then auto glym high definition wax, what a shine


----------



## Colton991 (Jan 19, 2016)

Only just realised I never posted my armoury of detailing products!

Firstly, I keep all of my products in a Stanley toolbox station (link below) which I couldn't recommend more! It is so much easier than lugging everything around etc!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Stanley-193968 ... ol+station

I have a lot of products but my essentials / current selection are:

- Karcher K4 Pressure Washer with Karcher snow foam add-on (pressure washer is good the snowfoam bottle is rubbish)
- Autoglym or demon wash snow foam (I don't spend a lot on snow foam as I don't rate it too importantly)
- Mer High shine shampoo
- Lambs wool mitt (brilliant product much better than microfiber mitt)
- G3 Clay Mitt
- Autoglym Resin Polish (not very strong)
- Poor boys diamond white glaze 
- Dodo Juice Diamond white wax 
- Autosol Metal polish
- Poorboys wheel sealant (brilliant!)

I am currently looking for a good DA polisher, good alloy cleaner and good tyre cleaning product!
Colton


----------



## muppet05 (May 22, 2016)

Megs G220 is a good DA or if you have the funds - Rupes. As for a wheel cleaner - Bilberry, awesome stuff.

Tyre cleaner or tyre dressing?


----------



## Eddie_H (May 25, 2015)

•Auto smart G101 pre wash
•Autobrite magifoam/lance
Marcher K7
•Megiuars gold class shampoo
•3 buckets wash, rinse and wheels, grit guards
•wheel Woolies
•valet pro bilberry wheel cleaner
•Gtechniq wash mitt
•car Chen revolt
•auto smart tardis
•auto smart clay cloth
•bilt Hamber clay bar
•auto finesse tripple 
•autoglym HD wax/ Gtechniq C2V3 
•autobrite reaper drying towel 
• car chem glass cleaner
•megiuars endurance tyre gel


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

I use this one https://www.amazon.com/Adams-NEW-Wash-S ... e19e78bfd1


----------

